

High-Tech Cheating Abounds, and Professors Bear Some Blame - ilamont
http://chronicle.com/article/High-Tech-Cheating-on-Homework/64857/?sid=wc&utm_source=wc&utm_medium=en

======
makecheck
Seems like it's time to randomize questions. And technology could be used for
this, too.

It wouldn't be too hard to come up with something that changes a few key
numbers in each question, and reorders all the questions. This could be used
to automatically generate the answer key for the professor, too. Each student
could be given a personalized assignment, that is useless to copy from
anywhere else.

------
zFlix
This seems to miss the one rationalization I saw most in my college days for
'technological detachment phenomenon'. That being that "in the real world, it
doesn't matter how i got the right answer". I don't fully agree with the
statement, but its worth a thought at least.

~~~
mquander
Of course it matters how you get the right answer. That's the whole fucking
point of our schools. If you get the right answer via careful study and
practice, you tend to learn something useful, and if you get the right answer
via cheating, you probably don't learn shit. The exact same thing is true in
the "real world."

I've heard that too, of course, but I disagree that it's worth a thought. The
only implication of that remark is that college is a waste of time for the
speaker thereof.

